# Top "7" Foods You Need in Your Diet



## Arnold (Dec 2, 2019)

*Top "7" Foods You Need in Your Diet*

I know that I could talk about so many more foods you should have in your diet but this is my top 7.  Now let me start off by saying if you are allergic to any of them please don't put them in your diet.  But if you can eat them you should try to get them all in your diet some way.

1. Organic Eggs
2. Wild salmon
3. Almonds
4. Dark Chocolate 
5. Greens
6. EVOO
7. Avocados 

https://youtu.be/j3c10nnQWzQ


----------



## HFO3 (Dec 2, 2019)

#8 is  FRUIT


----------



## David Lange (Dec 6, 2019)

The Admin said:


> *Top "7" Foods You Need in Your Diet*
> 
> I know that I could talk about so many more foods you should have in your diet but this is my top 7.  Now let me start off by saying if you are allergic to any of them please don't put them in your diet.  But if you can eat them you should try to get them all in your diet some way.
> 
> ...




Useful and powerful list


----------



## David Lange (Dec 11, 2019)

The Admin said:


> *Top "7" Foods You Need in Your Diet*
> 
> I know that I could talk about so many more foods you should have in your diet but this is my top 7.  Now let me start off by saying if you are allergic to any of them please don't put them in your diet.  But if you can eat them you should try to get them all in your keto weight loss pills diet some way.
> 
> ...




Dark chocolate is my favourite


----------

